# Thinnest/smallest assisted or automatic knife



## 7hns (Jul 18, 2018)

Looks like the SlimJim is only thing in the market? Looking for a 3" ish or smaller easy one handed opening flipper.


----------



## archimedes (Jul 18, 2018)

Chive ?


----------



## Sos24 (Jul 18, 2018)

archimedes said:


> Chive ?



+1 on kershaw chive. It is the smallest/thinest assisted opening knofe I know.


----------



## moltenmag (Jul 19, 2018)

I owned a Benchmade Lerch for a while. I loved that little snappy knife...

Pic from Benchmade website...


----------



## adnj (Jul 19, 2018)

Benchmade Benchmite auto is about two inches and very slim.


----------



## Tejasandre (Jul 19, 2018)

Slim Jim is king for thin.


----------



## lightknot (Jul 22, 2018)

Vero Machine Industries Mini UDT here-->Vero-machine-industries-mini-udt-automatic
2.4" blade, weight less than 2oz., automatic.


----------



## 808tim (Jul 27, 2018)

The Benchmade 530 Mel Pardue Design is my favorite lightweight coming in at 1.88 oz. It literally disappears in you pocket. Great little knife to EDC for light to medium duty everyday tasks.


----------



## CREEXHP70LED (Aug 16, 2018)

I like the Benchmade Mini-reflex for a small auto.


----------



## Nimitz68 (Aug 17, 2018)

You might want to look at the Microtech line. Not cheap but very well made and they should still come in both OTF and conventional configurations.


----------



## mcm308 (Aug 17, 2018)

I have an old polished chive. It is a good little knife that flips right open. It is buried in a draw, I could sell it. 

A buddy of mine has a little Paragon auto with a tanto blade. Its really small and and fires hard! I wanted one so bad but we have never been able to find another. Actually when I seen Lightknots sale thread for those Vero Beach autos he posted here, it immediately reminded me of the Paragon and I started to drool a bit. The handle is real similar to the old paragon. I would recommend one of those. I want one myself but am broke at that moment..


----------



## skillet (Aug 17, 2018)

Just picked up a Kershaw Lauch 4 CA legal. Little doesn’t do the description justice.


----------



## 7hns (Aug 29, 2018)

Anything a hair bigger than the Chive? Something like the Slimjim? I just hear there are reliability issues with that one.


----------



## archimedes (Aug 29, 2018)

7hns said:


> Looks like the SlimJim is only thing in the market? Looking for a 3" ish or smaller easy one handed opening flipper.





7hns said:


> Anything a hair bigger than the Chive? Something like the Slimjim? I just hear there are reliability issues with that one.



Anything assisted may have reliability concerns :shrug:

If you can do without that ... ZT0900 ?


----------



## Mikeg23 (Sep 2, 2018)

Sog twitch II is a nice gentleman’s folder not super fast opening though...
View attachment 8424
View attachment 8425


----------



## framojo (Sep 11, 2018)

Microtech utx-70. An otf, not an auto so it may not be of interest to you, but worth taking a look. The Benchmade lerch is also very nice.


----------



## datiLED (Oct 29, 2018)

Kershaw Leek. 3" blade, super quick opening with the flipper tab, and the thinnest knife that I have found yet. I also love it because of the tip down carry. When I pull it out of my pocket, my finger is already on the flipper tab.


----------



## Joseph08 (Dec 5, 2018)

I would prefer Benchmade-Axis Flipper. An efficient and durable folder you will ever find.


----------



## Christoph (Dec 6, 2018)

Stat Gear slinger just got one pretty nice. D2 steel



[/IMG]


----------



## gurdygurds (Dec 6, 2018)

Scallion is a bit bigger than the chive. I dig small knives but never anything assisted. There’s enough really good small knives that open easily, fast even, that assisted never appealed to me. More stuff to go wrong. My buddy carries a scallion regularly and loves it. I enjoy messing with it when I see him.


----------



## BBKoenigsegg (Jul 8, 2019)

Nimitz68 said:


> You might want to look at the Microtech line. Not cheap but very well made and they should still come in both OTF and conventional configurations.



+1 for Microtech. I recently acquired a UTX-70 and it's the definition of small and thin.


----------



## Lateck (Jul 30, 2019)

Another vote for Microtech UTX-70. There is even a California legal under 2" blade model.
I carry my regular UTX-70 in my shirt pocket. Looks like a pen.


----------



## strideredc (May 6, 2020)

Benchmade aphid if you can find one. my back spring broke and benchmade wont repair it so it's a tiny manual now...


----------



## strideredc (May 6, 2020)

Zero Tolerance 0450 is a nice small slim assisted


----------



## Espionage Studio (May 7, 2020)

Add another vote for the Microtech UTX-70, I’ve had several over the years and they are fantastic. Modern flippers to me are so good that the need for assisted opening is gone (my personal taste). The Blink Blades Jinx, the Monterey Bay Knives EZC and the Sharp By Design micro typhoon are my current favorite small non assisted flippers although I find them somewhat costly.


----------



## lhargraves43 (Jun 22, 2020)

Slim Jim is also the thinnest knife in my collection. Its incredibly sharp and I use it when Im opening packages and boxes.


----------



## StagMoose (Jun 22, 2020)

Protech makes some nice stuff that is thin and lightweight.


----------



## LanceMoreland (Jun 27, 2020)

I know that this is an old thread but here is another vote for the Kershaw Launch 4. They are really small and fully automatic yet as mentioned above even legal in CA.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 2, 2020)

LanceMoreland said:


> I know that this is an old thread but here is another vote for the Kershaw Launch 4. They are really small and fully automatic yet as mentioned above even legal in CA.



Never thought anything would overtake the Chive. But that one sure does.


----------



## Tejasandre (Aug 10, 2020)

lhargraves43 said:


> Slim Jim is also the thinnest knife in my collection. Its incredibly sharp and I use it when Im opening packages and boxes.



I thought about suggesting this , then the Nagao Higonokami, but neither is assisted or auto. (Shrug)


----------

